# Names for puppy??



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

So many of you may remember me from my introductory post.

This is my new puppy Cak Malabig. He will be here this week!!!!!
Anyway, I am trying to think of a new call name for him so suggestions would be GREAT!

His name translates from czech to english as Zag (as in Zig Zag). I love this HOWEVER...a very good friend of mine breeds/trains GSD and wants her next puppy to be Zac. I think she will be very annoyed if I name him Zag since it is so close in name...silly I know, but just not sure its worth it if theres another name I like better. Heres what I like so far
Silas, Treue (means loyal in german), Arko, Andros, Dylan, Bryce, Linc and Helu (pronounced Heh Loo..one of my favorite football players for my fav college team  ). Any other thoughts suggestions. He will be used for Search and Rescue. He is very ball driven and intense with work but a total goof ball otherwise!!

Pics  Will get many many more when he is here but this is all I have for now


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone??? Come on...I know there are some great namers out there.....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous! My friend has a black gsd named Kobe- after the basketball player not the beef. I like Treue


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kobe is cute. Yeah Treue is up there, it just doesn't necessarily fit his goofy side. I also liked Kliff (since he will be doing SAR and my son LOVES clifford lol)


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

This is probably not what you want to hear. Learn the correct way to say his name from the seller, and if he knows his name and comes when you call it, leave it alone.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Everyones entitled to their own opinion, I respect that too


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> So many of you may remember me from my introductory post.
> 
> This is my new puppy Cak Malabig. He will be here this week!!!!!
> Anyway, I am trying to think of a new call name for him so suggestions would be GREAT!
> ...


what about ziggy? beautiful dog by the way...how old is he?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought about Ziggy, but it makes me think of Ziggy Marley..and while I think his music is OK Im not sure if I like the name for a dog lol. Im way too picky I know


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

What about Hero?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats a super cute name for a SAR dog . I really like Helu because it sounds kind of like Halo and the football player is amazing, very dominant on the field. I did some research on the names and I like Treu because it means loyal. Silas means of the forest which is cute. Dylan means son of sea which the ocean is my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Helu No! Helu Leave it! Helu No Bites! Yeah that sounds good.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love the no/yell test. If it cant pass that test it will never work :rofl:!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just saw this ad posted with today's date on pdb?
Puppies R/B W/L Puppy (110440) - German shepherd dog

same puppy? he's gorgeous by the way?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if you can't use Zac(which I find odd, I mean you are getting your dog first, so why do you have to choose a name based on someone else's puppy who doesn't even exist yet?), maybe use Zeke.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats him? Is he being listed as for sale still??? I dont know that email address at the bottom....


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW that was just posted today. I just emailed breeder, I feel a bit nauseaus. I have heard amazing things about eurosport and really hope that this isnt going to end poorly....I dont even know rallhous kennel and thats who posted this?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I believe she 'helps' sell eurosport dogs?? I've read on the gsdpd board she has something to do with eurosport. 

But I'd kinda check into that, since he's listed for sale as of yesterday, maybe she doesn't realize he's been sold?

My female is out of a eurosport bitch, love her to death


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I never got a response from them, didn't return my call no response email...I feel like I have been scammed. I sent a very polite email saying that I saw he was just listed as being for sale after I put down a deposit and wired money previous to this new listing. I said that I hoped it was a miscommunication but that I was concerned...and nothing. Which Im sure she is busy but it has never taken any longer than a day to get back to me. To top it off...no contract. I was a little skittish about the whole thing because of this but because they are so reputable I wasn't too concerned...now I feel like an idiot. Regardless thank you very much for bringing this ad to my attention. I really appreciate that!!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

I really hope things work out for you! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy crap- what happened?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Holy crap- what happened?


Not really sure myself, trying to figure it out! It was brought to my attention that Cak was JUST posted on Sunday as being for sale. I put my deposit down on him 2 weeks ago and finally had everything worked out between us and payed for him on Friday so he was all set to be shipped this week. She never told me when and where he would be coming into though, I was still waiting for that info... Ive tried to talk to the breeder to figure out why he's being posted recently as for sale AFTER I have paid for him and I have gotten absolutely no response. The bank is getting my money back that I wired but Im sure that I will not get my deposit back. I emailed her again telling her that I would send the money again if and when I hear back and that I want a contract. It says non refundable for deposit but Im assuming this is if the buyer backs out and not seller..although how am I supposed to get my deposit back when I cant even get ahold of the lady....Im a nice person so Im trying to give her the benefit by saying maybe she's busy but I dunno...my gut is telling me this is wrong. I really liked this dog A LOT, Im so dissapointed and sad..not to mention I want to vomit about the idea of losing the deposit. I saved a long time to be able to get a dog like him..Its going to set me back a lot losing that


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you try contacting her on Pedigree Database. She posts there all the time. Or you can post a thread saying you are looking for her, someone else will give her a heads up if need be. I'm wondering if this was just a mixup along the way.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

dozer,rocky,marley,flame,junior,leo,


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

KOTA, RICO, DOZER, HARLEY, CAIN, TORIN, MAVERICK 

Here are some I like that if I ever had a male GSD I may think of using.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I havn't tried contacting her any other way than the methods I have already used...Im hoping it was just a mix up, but not sure what Im going to do now regardless honestly


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well this is weird,,I am assuming you were doing business with Eurosport directly,,can you get a phone number? 

I would also email the person , know her name don't want to print it, who's put the ad up and see if you can get any info out of her..OR I would go over the gsd data base, and post your question to HER (the girl who posted the ad),,I have seen her post there...I personally, would want to get to the bottom of this,,sounds like a big miscommunication, however, if you've paid for the dog in full, and were supposed to hear from them on when he was being shipped, and haven't,,that would make me wonder what the heck is going on?
Let us know how it works out !


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, what a nightmare! I hope it all works out


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would call Eurosport. They have your MONEY. I would do everything in my power to try to get ahold of them. As everyone knows, email is NOT always 100% reliable. I can't count the number of times I have seen a "notice" on Eurosports website about them having major email issues and loosing emails. I know it has happened several times over the years.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Any updates?

I'm curious to see what has happened... I have talked to MANY people who have purchased from them with no issues, so I am just curious what has happened.

Would love to keep updated.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, as far as I know, they are very reputable. Hope they are just not getting emails? Let us know what is going on.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The ad on the PDB is GONE.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe they posted it by mistake. Is he still listed on Eurosport?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I took it upon myself to email the ad poster off the database,,they pm'd me back , said it was a miscommunication and the OP DID buy the dog)

So maybe we'll get an update soon


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GoSearchk9 said:


> ...
> His name translates from czech to english as Zag (as in Zig Zag). I love this HOWEVER...a very good friend of mine breeds/trains GSD and wants her next puppy to be Zac. I think she will be very annoyed if I name him Zag since it is so close in name...silly I know, but just not sure its worth it if theres another name I like better.


BEAUTIFUL PUP!!! I like the name Zag ... why not ask your friend if she would get heartburn if you call your puppy Zag?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry I havn't been on to update everyone!! So I have been able to contact Eurosport, although it took a couple of days of emails and calls to get a response. I think it was my cancel on the wiring that got me my response honestly!! Miscommunication it sounds like, although I would be lying if Im not still a little weary..it makes it hard when I cant drive to see the dog and talk in person, but thats the choice I made so I have to live with that!!!! The lady that posted it on PDB helps them sell their dogs by listing them on their website and other places like PDB..thats why he was showing up for sale at NUMEROUS places, even after I sent the money!!! She said that this woman didn't know that she had sold Cak, she assured me he is mine. We are still working out the kinks because we were all set to ship but now we have to replan things...Im very hopeful it will work out....I believe Eurosport, its very fortunate that they do have such a good reputation!!!!!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I took it upon myself to email the ad poster off the database,,they pm'd me back , said it was a miscommunication and the OP DID buy the dog)
> 
> So maybe we'll get an update soon


Thats so amazing that you did this  I love how much everyone helps out on this forum :hug: truely amazing!!! I will definetly keep you all updated, hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for updating (everyone)! 

I hope everything goes smoothly from here on out for you, excited to watch yet another Eurosport dog grow up. I would be interested in updates.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a feeling it was a mixup. Glad to hear that all worked out and you can get back to the anticipation!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh dont worry, there will be tons of updates...if this dog is what Im hoping he is...I've been waiting for him my whole life lol...poor guy has big shoes to fill . Regardless its been awhile since Ive had a puppy and this one has a very important job to learn  Cant wait to start working with him!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad it's working out, and he is sure handsome,,definately post some pics when you get him !


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you decided on a name? I think Zag is wonderful and unique whether or not you have a friend with the Zac name. I am glad you got it all worked out with the breeder.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do still really like Zag...Im just a people pleaser and hate confrontation so thats why I was worried about Zag/Zach lol...I just need to get over it. It will depend on his personality though when he gets here..its between

Zag
Silas
Helu
and Treu
Cant wait to meet him, will post tons of pics


----------

